# Is Annamaet good?



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

Are you familiar with DogFoodAdvisor.com? It is an excellent, free resource. You'll find thorough reviews of more brands than you've ever heard of! 

I did a quick search of the brand you mentioned, and found it has a 4.5/5 star rating. (Link here.) Yes, I would say it's good. They've not had a recall as far as I can tell. 

Blue is... well, Blue. A quick Google search will fill you in on recent activities. Some people swear by it-- others, not so much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We've used Annamaet, Dr. Tim's, and Fromm all with good results. It's very easy to talk to either the owner of Annamaet and Dr. Tim (a vet from Northern MI) with your questions. BTW, the owner of Dogfoodadviser.com has no nutritional education. In fact, he's a dentist. Also, Blue is one I would not recommend. Many have stool issues with it and they have had numerous recalls... as well as losing a lawsuit recently about the truthfulness of their ingredients.

http://www.inquisitr.com/2093177/pu...-pet-food-contains-chicken-poultry-byproduct/


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I feed Kaizer Annamaet Extra 26. I recall you were interested in getting a puppy from his breeder, right? I kept Kaizer on the food Sue recommended, and he loves it. He goes absolutely crazy every time he sees the bag, sees the food, etc. His lip quivers in excitement right before every meal and he spins in circles. He's perfectly healthy, and he's never gone to the vet for anything other than puppy check up/vaccinations. It's hard to find though, and generally you'd have to preorder it a couple days in advance.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've been feeding both my older dog and 7 month old puppy the Annamaet Extra for two months. It is a classic 26/16 well-balanced formula. I like the modest calcium/phosphorus levels as well as low ash levels. The company has a spotless reputation. Most important, both dogs are thriving on it. I've also fed Fromm (not the grain-free) with success.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I feed Kaizer Annamaet Extra 26. I recall you were interested in getting a puppy from his breeder, right? I kept Kaizer on the food Sue recommended, and he loves it. He goes absolutely crazy every time he sees the bag, sees the food, etc. His lip quivers in excitement right before every meal and he spins in circles. He's perfectly healthy, and he's never gone to the vet for anything other than puppy check up/vaccinations. It's hard to find though, and generally you'd have to preorder it a couple days in advance.


I got frustrated with the process and got a golden from a shelter. It happened twice where the breeders said they would put me on a waiting list but forgot about it when I checked back. It doesn't matter what they tell me or what i told them during the meet. If they didn't have your name on paper the conversation never happened. I might still get a puppy but I'm very turned off by the process.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Resident Eric said:


> I got frustrated with the process and got a golden from a shelter. It happened twice where the breeders said they would put me on a waiting list but forgot about it when I checked back. It doesn't matter what they tell me or what i told them during the meet. If they didn't have your name on paper the conversation never happened. I might still get a puppy but I'm very turned off by the process.


Oh, I'm sorry about that, but I hope you post pictures of your golden!


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Annamaet is one of the best foods on the market. Just don't buy it online, it is overpriced on-line.

I can get a 40lb bag of Extra for $48 locally in NJ. PM me for the name.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Rob S. said:


> Annamaet is one of the best foods on the market. Just don't buy it online, it is overpriced on-line.
> 
> I can get a 40lb bag of Extra for $48 locally in NJ. PM me for the name.


Isn't the Extra a non-grain free formula?


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Resident Eric said:


> Isn't the Extra a non-grain free formula?


yeah so???

Chicken, Fish, Rice and Sorghum.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We've used Annamaet, Dr. Tim's, and Fromm all with good results. It's very easy to talk to either the owner of Annamaet and Dr. Tim (a vet from Northern MI) with your questions. BTW, the owner of Dogfoodadviser.com has no nutritional education. In fact, he's a dentist. Also, Blue is one I would not recommend. Many have stool issues with it and they have had numerous recalls... as well as losing a lawsuit recently about the truthfulness of their ingredients.
> 
> Purina Vs. Blue Buffalo Lawsuit: Blue Admits Pet Food Contains Chicken, Poultry Byproduct


Yeah I'm never a fan of stats from one person. I'd rather have reviews and experiences from people who have tried them. I understand no one brand is perfect for each dog but this will at least help me narrow down my search.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

I love Annamaet, I have been feeding their foods to my dog and cats for 4 years now with awesome results (grain-free and grain inclusive, i rotate formula's). My new GR puppy is on the Encore and I plan on switching him to Extra the next bag.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob S. said:


> Annamaet is one of the best foods on the market. Just don't buy it online, it is overpriced on-line.
> 
> I can get a 40lb bag of Extra for $48 locally in NJ. PM me for the name.


I'll need to find a place local here in Los Angeles, but you are right. Online it's a lot of money, but if the food is good I don't mind paying etc.

Do you still like Farmina? You used to say good things about the brand


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I used it as my breeder will only use it for all her show dogs and the older ones,too. Skye actually was drinking water way too much..2 full bowls a day at 9-10 weeks and I had her checked for an UTI. All clear. After about two months it was upsetting her stomach , the chicken kibble. It must be an allergy that Skye has since everyone I know has had good results with this brand. We were using the non-grain.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Melfice said:


> I'll need to find a place local here in Los Angeles, but you are right. Online it's a lot of money, but if the food is good I don't mind paying etc.
> 
> Do you still like Farmina? You used to say good things about the brand


I stopped using it for reasons I cannot state on here.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Rob S. said:


> I stopped using it for reasons I cannot state on here.


Is there a way we can understand your decision? Perhaps you can provide a link to a 3rd party description of a similar situation. It sounds like we would all benefit from your story.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Regarding DogFoodAdvisor. It is a convenient website to compare ingredients of different dog foods. Maybe he is a dentist but it's possible he's educated himself enough to give a good opinion on those ingredients.
Good food is all about good ingredients.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

murphy1 said:


> Regarding DogFoodAdvisor. It is a convenient website to compare ingredients of different dog foods. Maybe he is a dentist but it's possible he's educated himself enough to give a good opinion on those ingredients.
> Good food is all about good ingredients.


I agree. I think it is a good way to compare different foods. I mean we ask people's opinions on here all the time. We never ask for their credentials. Don't even ask them if they have a dog! LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Keep in mind too, that each dog is different, some dogs will do great on a particular food while another dog will not or may have problems with the food and it's ingredients.


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

I was able to find this brand in one of the local stores. The zipper bag design is pretty nice. Besides being hard to find, it seems to be a pretty decent food.


----------

